

Apple should buy Tesla - xpop2027
http://www.streetinsider.com/Analyst+Comments/Apple+(AAPL)+Should+Skip+the+Watches+and+TVs+and+Go+for+This+Huge+Market...+an+Open+Letter/8811084.html

======
miguel_fernando
Great post for those with integration view of business, as Steve! I think
apple represent with perfection, an totaly architected technological
enviroment. What with the most care with the user experience, the usability,
the clean design, is bringing to all of us the perfect experience! And the
apple environment could be simply explained by just one sentence : "careful
with the maximization of the user experience" And i agree with Adnaan, in his
thoughts, that - "The auto industry is going through a technological
discontinuity in its shift to hybrid and electric vehicles. This is still in
its very early innings" ... And with the apple´s power of design and product
integration, i realy belive that the auto industry could be the next re-
invented industry by apple!

~~~
miguel_fernando
Besides, a partnership with Elon musks, for me, this seems as a very good
disruptive ingredient in this equation!

